# Cystoscopy with Vaginal Hysterectomy



## sknapp56 (Feb 13, 2012)

My physician did a Vaginal Hysterectomy, with A&P repair with cystoscopy.  He lists the cystoscopy as diagnostic buy lists no other diagnosis code outside of the ones used for the hysterectomy. His description of the cystoscopy is : We then procedded with diagnostic cystoscopy. The patient had a bladder and urethra mucosa. Indigo Carmine could be seen spilling from both ureteral orifices. We removed the cystoscope and we proceeded with a small posterior repair.  With this information I believe the cystoscopy is bundled into the hysterectomy.  Cystoscopy code 52000 is not separately reported.  I have seen other coders bill it out. Would like your opinions.


----------



## tmerickson (Feb 16, 2012)

You are correct. The Cystoscopy is included in the Hyst or A&P


----------



## lmbroomall (Feb 28, 2012)

do you have any ref for this?  I was just asked this question and the dr of course wants to code both but I dont code the cysto w/hyster.  I can find no edits with coding both.


----------

